# BHP....The Mayflower One Lunar shuttle



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have been wanting to do this for quite some time and if I could in studio scale, The XR-2300 lunar passenger shuttle from Airplane II (not to be confused with XR-2200 the muffler to the Pinto) so I started with the old Monogram 79 1/72 Shuttle kit which this kit is soft in detail is a smoothie and has the basic shape. Started with the cockpit and scratch build the back and will add fiber optics for the cockpit lights! Next drilled out the passenger windows on the ship, looking at the filming miniature looks like they used frosted clear for the windows which I will replicate and put a light strip to light up the passenger cabin!:thumbsup:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

That's a great idea! Was thinking of doing one in 1/144, since that's what I have. My 1/72 is waiting to be mated with a 747 NASA transporter, also 1/72. Haven't started either yet. I tried looking for Pan Universe decals and images, but came up with nothing. Looks like this will be time to do screen grabs and DIY decals.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking at the filming miniature there is basically three lights, red and green nav lights on the tips of the wings and one white on the tail. Starting with the tail got the one white led installed!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

And some reference pics that I'm working off of!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

One more, getting the wing tip nav lights drilled out for the correct color leds!:thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

That's one of my favorite comedies! Lots of great lines and it was awesome - at the time - to see Shatner in something. 

*Soldier:* Those lights are blinking out of sequence. 
*Murdock*: Make them blink in sequence.


Should definitely be a fun build to watch. I'd never given any thought to a model of this subject. Should get a lot of comments at any show to which you take her!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Interesting that the full size set only shows four of the windows!


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

I always thought the inside sets never matched the outside unless they used tardis parts :freak: :freak:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

More reference shots- the passenger windows look to be frosted and rear view shot which I have not decided if I want to take some artistic license and light the engines.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Putty time! I have built several shuttles and I love the kit but my only complaint is that fuselage does just does not fit, so as always I clamp both halves together and after the glue sets I remove the clamps and on the inside of the shuttle I run a line of baking soda and then apply a bead of super glue to reinforce the hull. Then take Mr. Dremel and sand off the high point on the bottom of the shuttle hull and then apply some red putty to smooth everything out!:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great idea! I've always thought that was a neat looking ship.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Getting the hull sanded down and attaching the lower wings and blending them to the hull!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Some cockpit reference, I am planning on converting some 1/72 Preiser figures into Ted Striker and Elaine to put in the cockpit however Death would be pretty cool too!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

On the XR-2300 got the tail and led tail light installed!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The cockpit is pretty much done, added a few detail pieces and shot a coat of primer on it. Next drill all the holes and adding fiber optics for control panels. And after i get that done I can do some detail painting and add Elaine and Ted to the cockpit!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Overview video of the build!:thumbsup:


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

Ah, Make a Buran OK-92 version


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Very cool!

A buddy of mine does replacement windows for the 1/72 scale shuttle kits with clear sheet (and 3 layers of opaque plastic) to duplicate the real shuttles' windows. It might be something to think about since all that great cockpit work will get lost behind the kit supplied, super-thick, injection molded windows.

I just sent him an email because I can't find the link to them. When he replies I'll post a link.


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice idea, and well done! That cockpit looks mighty nice. Here's the link to some new windows you might find useful:

http://amp.rokket.biz/am_shuttle_win.shtml


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The bottom of the XR-2300 almost done just needs a few more passes with the ol' sanding stick.:thumbsup: Then I will go back in are-scribe the landing gear doors and instead of using a decal for the shuttle tiles I am leaning toward making a template and airbrushing the tile pattern!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Getting the tail putty and sanded. There is a gap around the led which I will fill using Tulip 3d fabric paint. and tulip is used for gap filling and light blocking!:thumbsup:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

What is BHP?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

BHP (Brad Hair Productions) is my little aftermarket kit business and home of the SF-99 resin kits!

Today starting my attack run on the XR-2300 wing nav lights:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Getting the fiber optics in the XR-2300 cockpit trimmed down and working!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I took two WW2 Preiser pilot figures and scrape off the detail with the back of the hobby knife. Next took some Apoxie sculpt and added a tie for Ted and for Elaine I added some long hair, lady parts and her skirt.:thumbsup:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

sg-99 said:


> BHP (Brad Hair Productions) is my little aftermarket kit business and home of the SF-99 resin kits!
> 
> Today starting my attack run on the XR-2300 wing nav lights:thumbsup:


Ah! cool. Excuse my ignorance!  Awesome work on the Mayflower! I laughed my butt off at the Airplane films and seeing Shatner in this one just made it funnier... Itching to see the Mayflower finished... looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Today got the led nav wing lights glued in and getting the top wing halves attach to the shuttle!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Putty time, the engine hosing kinda fits and there is gaps. So with Testors liquid cement got that glued in and normally when I have gaps to fill I use superglue/baking soda combo but instead I used 5 minute epoxie to fill the gaps and that would give the red putty something to bite into.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

For the Passenger windows I took a strip of clear styrene/lexan and sanded one side of the strip and now I have frosted passenger windows!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Again with clear styrene/lexan and sand paper got the other side passengers windows done!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the cockpit, Ted and Elaine painted up!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the cockpit installed and all the cockpit lights work!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Part 2 video of the progress:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the passenger cabin doors on. They sorta fit becuase the doors on the kit are movable so I tacked them on with 5 minute epoxie. Once cured I took a two part putty and blending the passenger cabin doors to the hull!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Putty, sand, repeat on the Mayflower!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

After a few bouts of wet-sanding finally got all the sanding done to the Mayflower!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the clear cockpit windows on using Micro Krystal Klear. I will mask them off and this will help protect the cockpit and I can paint the window frames. Looking the movie again I will not put the correct shuttle windows in. I am leaving the kit ones that is what it appears to look like on the filming miniature!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Getting the Mayflower masked amd scribe some panel lines today and next up going to lay down some base colors!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Applied a light coat of white on the mayflower to help me see some sanding flaws and to help finish out the scribing of panel lines!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Part 3 Overview vid:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

For the Mayflower Airbrushed two coats of Spectra tex opaque white for the top of the hull!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Painting the mayflower's engines with a combo mix of metallic greys and dark gun metal paint!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

As I wait for the engines to dry to add another coat of paint I would continue on with the art of masking!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Laying down the grey on the Mayflower!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Getting the tail stripe painted and some shading done!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

While I let paint dry, I made up some custom decals!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Watch a couple of scenes with Mayflower again and I am 99% sure their is a red stripe on the wings. So I added them on mine!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Masking and airbrushing the side stripes!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the taoe removed and had a little bleed, got that touched up and added the Pan Universe decal. Then knocked out the tail markings!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the other side stripes on and the Pan Universe decal on, airbrushed the silver nose cone and applied nose decals. Next up some more weathering and to finish off the Mayflower!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Re-painted the PL dome base and letting my clear coat dry, the Mayflower one is ready for lift off!:thumbsup:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

sg-99, love your work! I know that you placed the leds in the wings and tail, but do you have pics of how you did this?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

charonjr said:


> sg-99, love your work! I know that you placed the leds in the wings and tail, but do you have pics of how you did this?


No pics of that step. All I did was drill a hole in the wings and tail for a 3mm led and hotglue them in place.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Part 4 and a walkaround of the completed Mayflower!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Took the shuttle to my local hobbystore for display and for fun made the Mayflower One Part of the Rag Tag Fleet!:thumbsup:


----------

